# Grease patty recipe?



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Try using the search button. It should provide your information.
Ernie


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello; the recipe is equal parts Crisco and granulated sugar with a few drops wintergreen oil per patty in the shape of a burger patty set on top bars above brood nest and thats it


----------



## fhlowrimore (Jun 19, 2009)

This recipe is from THE BACKYARD BEEKEEPER book page 85.
3 pounds solid vegetable shortening
10 pounds sugar(3:1 sugar to shortening).
Half pound of Honey.
1 ounce food grade pepermint or (wintermint) flavoring.
Waxed paper.
Heat shortening to almost liquid,add sugar,add 1/2 pound Honey,turn off heat,
add flavoring. Stir and mix well . Let cool. Scoop out hamburger patty size on waxed paper.Freeze until needed.
Note: Make patties as soon as you can handle the mix.


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

So which is better to use essential oil or flavoring???? 

Corinne


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

You're supposed to use the essential oil. 'Flavoring' can mean a lot of things, and is often a cheap artificial flavoring in an alcohol base. With food grade essential oil, you know what you are getting, and it'll probably work better for tracheal mites, etc. I bought food grade wintergreen essential oil.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here you go people.
We went over this 10/07/08
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223029
Ernie


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

That's pretty cool, Ernie. They got YOU to search the archives!

Grant
Jackson, MO P.S. Thanks!


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

I found that post from a few years ago, but no one can tell me what mineral salt is. I looked it up on Google, and there are all kinds of mineral salts. Some people are telling me that they are talking about the salt used in mineral salt blocks, that you give livestock. Not sure what to believe, so I posted a question, to see what others used. Thanks!


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks, Ernie. Chick, I personally use for human consumption the Gray Celtic Sea Salt. It still has the minerals in it. This is what I use for the girls. I could be wrong.

Corinne


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

mineral salt is.

West Virginia site says PINK.


----------

